# Pegboard hooks



## 99devine (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone know of a reasonable way to keep those pesky hooks from pulling out of 1/4" pegboard when you reach for a tool? I don't like taping the hooks to the board, and I don't think the plastic anchors are very useful.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## MoHawk (Mar 26, 2011)

You can buy plastic clips that attach over the hook to the hole on each side of the hook, This keeps them from pulling out when removing items.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Buy the smaller diameter hooks. Buy some clear vinyl tubing from the hardware store, that just slips over the hook material, and also fits inside the 1/4" holes. Works great! After you bought all those 1/4" hooks, of course!
I wonder if you could put some some hot glue, on the hooks, before putting them in the holes. If you try it, let us know the results.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Buy the smaller diameter hooks. Buy some clear vinyl tubing from the hardware store, that just slips over the hook material, and also fits inside the 1/4" holes. Works great! After you bought all those 1/4" hooks, of course!

I first did that when I had a lot of small diameter hooks, and 1/4" holes.

I wonder if you could put some some hot glue, on the hooks, before putting them in the holes. If you try it, let us know the results.


----------



## 99devine (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, Mohawk. I've seen them at Home Depot but not standalone: they're part of a package of hooks I don't need. I'll probably invest in a package just to check them out.

Cheers.


----------



## 99devine (Feb 16, 2013)

Pirate -- great suggestions. I'll let you know how it turns out!

Cheers.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

I use hot glue and it works great :thumbsup:


----------



## 99devine (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, MeasureTwice (love your nom de plume!) -- you and Pirate have convinced me.

Cheers.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

These are what I use...


http://www.peghooks-pegboardhooks.com/Pages/PegboardHooks.aspx

I put them on this...


----------



## JerryS (Jul 6, 2008)

I switched over to talon hooks , they work great and dont move .http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_7wr5l03cw6_b


----------



## 99devine (Feb 16, 2013)

Paulie, your set-up is a work of art. Thanks for the tip.

Cheers.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

99devine said:


> Paulie, your set-up is a work of art. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Cheers.


I don't know that I would call it a work of art, but it definatley serves a huge purpose. It's nice having what you need right there in front of you....oh, and the link I posted for the pegboard hooks are ones that lock into place....


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

....


----------

